# will not idle



## jdruth (May 29, 2005)

I have a 2001 maxima that will not idle. If you hold the gas pedal down it will idle.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Is this only when cold? When warmed up? Both?

I've found that a bad MAF or TPS may be involved, or a disconnected one... but those are not the only possible causes if memory serves. (I'd check the FSM, but I don't have one of those here with me at the moment...)


----------



## jdruth (May 29, 2005)

brianw said:


> Is this only when cold? When warmed up? Both?
> 
> I've found that a bad MAF or TPS may be involved, or a disconnected one... but those are not the only possible causes if memory serves. (I'd check the FSM, but I don't have one of those here with me at the moment...)


both thanks for the help but what is a fsm and where can i get one. The car has 120000 miles on it and i plan to keep it as long as i can thanks for the advice. I should mention i am new to the forum also.


----------



## jdruth (May 29, 2005)

I have a code of p0420 which could be a few things may have to take it to a stealership for the problem
thanks for the help


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

P0420 is a catalytic convertor efficiency warning. I would still suspect a bad TPS or something else (idle air control motor?) given the symptoms you have described.

FSM = factory service manual. Available from any dealer although they may have to order it. Paper version is $120ish, electronic version is cheaper if you can find it.

If you have a good local Nissan mechanic that may be a cheaper alternative to a dealer. I don't have any local recommendations outside of California, though.


----------



## jdruth (May 29, 2005)

brianw said:


> P0420 is a catalytic convertor efficiency warning. I would still suspect a bad TPS or something else (idle air control motor?) given the symptoms you have described.
> 
> FSM = factory service manual. Available from any dealer although they may have to order it. Paper version is $120ish, electronic version is cheaper if you can find it.
> 
> If you have a good local Nissan mechanic that may be a cheaper alternative to a dealer. I don't have any local recommendations outside of California, though.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

jdruth said:


> I have a 2001 maxima that will not idle. If you hold the gas pedal down it will idle.


I had a similar issue with the P0420 code being thrown a few months back. Fortunately, the car would idle, but just would get poor poor gas mileage related to the y-pipe having some sort of defect. luckily, issues related to the cat converter should be free, depending on your mileage (federal emissions warranty) unfortunately though, when a P0420 code is thrown, it could be a slew of other things other than the cat. converter. it could be anythng emissions related. most reputable dealers wont charge you for diagnosis for emissions parts.

ok, it wont be covered under warranty. i saw your mileage. wow 120K


----------



## mikeymaxima2001 (Jun 18, 2005)

po420 could also the cat itself. thats what it was when my max had the po420


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

brianw said:


> FSM = factory service manual. Available from any dealer although they may have to order it. Paper version is $120ish, electronic version is cheaper if you can find it.


You can also get the FSM from the site listed in the Stickies:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=92816


----------

